# Alpine PXI-H990......



## Toys7505 (Jul 1, 2008)

Somebody jump on this at a grand only........

ALPINE PXI-H990 MULTIMEDIA MANAGER - eBay (item 360249654957 end time Apr-13-10 13:11:53 PDT)


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

it's a grand because finding the deck that is needed to operate it is extremely hard.


----------



## Toys7505 (Jul 1, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> it's a grand because finding the deck that is needed to operate it is extremely hard.


Found it......took less than 10 seconds to search. Says it's in stock, placed in my cart to checkout, almost pulled the plug but my CFO (aka - wife) would KILL me LOL.....

Alpine DVI-9990 [DVI-9990] - $999.99 : AVD - Car Stereos, Car Speakers, Home Theater Systems, Navigation, In-Dash DVD Players, Televisions


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

nice. there's a guy here looking for one. maybe he'll see this thread.


----------



## JDMRB1ODY (Oct 11, 2008)

Scored the DVI-9990


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Did you buy already?

Received?

This company doesn't pick up the calls.


----------



## audionublet (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice piece


----------



## KLoNe (Aug 22, 2009)

Toys7505 said:


> Found it......took less than 10 seconds to search. Says it's in stock, placed in my cart to checkout, almost pulled the plug but my CFO (aka - wife) would KILL me LOL.....
> 
> Alpine DVI-9990 [DVI-9990] - $999.99 : AVD - Car Stereos, Car Speakers, Home Theater Systems, Navigation, In-Dash DVD Players, Televisions



If this is real; this is gonna sell like hotcakes. Must be too good to be true though.


----------



## Vigarisa (Dec 10, 2007)

nope. I called this morning and there was no DVI-9990 left


----------



## JDMRB1ODY (Oct 11, 2008)

> Did you buy already?
> 
> Received?


They just shipped it.


----------



## JDMRB1ODY (Oct 11, 2008)

These guys are for real, just got my DVI and they had good service. Watch for another one. 1K for a new DVI is


----------

